# Hard Drive Failed on 622



## randavis (Mar 8, 2009)

I got that message last night when I turned on my tv. Who do I call to get this resolved quickly?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dish Network


----------



## randavis (Mar 8, 2009)

Who do I call to get this resolved *quickly*?

I know I can call Dish. I would like it resolved without screwing around with clueless csr's.

The last time I dealt with them, they sent me the same wrong receiver I had.

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

randavis said:


> Who do I call to get this resolved *quickly*?
> 
> I know I can call Dish. I would like it resolved without screwing around with clueless csr's.
> 
> ...


If you would like to PM your account information (name, and 4 digit security code) we can get the replacement set up for you ASAP! Just let me know!


----------



## randavis (Mar 8, 2009)

I need one more post to be able to pm you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would replace the drive - most quickest way to make it work again. If you OWN it.


----------



## randavis (Mar 8, 2009)

It is a leased unit. I was told that I would have to pay shipping charges of $15.00 or pay $6.00 per month for the protection plan.

wtf, it is their equipment.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that's why they dictating


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

True a lease is their equipment... but if you got a free installation, then you didn't pay to have it shipped to you originally.

The shipping charge might be high... that's a different debate. but even for owned technical devices under warranty, most times that warranty doesn't cover shipping costs.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Some places charge for warranty returns. I hear Newegg does not pay for the return of DOA stuff for example. OTOH HP did include a return shipping label via FedEx, However I had to drop it off at FedEx. 

Toshiba is good, They ship warranty or purchase parts overnight. Any returns have a return label, Just hand the box to the UPS driver when he's here and done.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dell is good for replace broken part and charging $0 shipping fee for their customers.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

When the HD died on my receiver I just called and Dish sent me a new one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jcrobso said:


> When the HD died on my receiver I just called and Dish sent me a new one.


New drive to replace old failed HDD ?


----------

